# Fisher Push plate question mm1 vs mm2



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

are the fisher push plates good for either a mm1 unit or an mm2 unit??

Does it matter if the plow is mm1 or mm2 when looking for a push plate??

Im looking at a plow for a 2002 f150 I think PP #7140 but not sure if either mm1 or mm2 will fit on and what not.

Need to find out from PO if mm1 or mm2...I don't think he knows for sure? that's why Im asking. Thank you all.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

It doesn't matter if it is a mm1 or mm2. You just need to make sure they are the right push plates for your truck. If you go to the Fisher website and use the e match button it'll tell you what ones you need.


----------

